# My Fairytale Land Sims 2



## Photographiend

I love to create and this is just one of my outlets. The theme for this land was "Fairytales". I designed all the buildings, some of the clothing and did my best to make the characters have the correct likeness. 

The first batch is based on 

*"Alice in Wonderland" *

The Home of Alice
View attachment 71901

The Home of The Hatter
View attachment 71902

The Home of The Tweedles
View attachment 71904

The Red Queen's Castle
View attachment 71903


----------



## Photographiend

*"Beauty and the Beast"*


Home of The Beast



The Little Town


The Home of Belle and her Father


The Home of Gaston


----------



## Photographiend

*"The Princess and the Frog"*


The La Bouff Household 


Tiana's Place (the restaurant)


The Home of Tiana and her Mama


The Home of Facilier (the bad guy)


----------



## tirediron

Cool!


----------



## Photographiend

*"Pocahontas" *I had to design these outfits and it took FOREVER  but I like how they turned out. 

The Village 


Pocahontas


Her Father


Her Sister


The Home of John Smith


----------



## Photographiend

*"Snow White"* Also had to design Snow Whites outfit for this one. 

The home of Snow White and the Seven Dwarves (or in this case the Seven Old Men, Sims don't do short people)


----------



## Photographiend

*"Rapunzel" *well Disney's version at any rate... 

The Home of The Queen and King


Rapunzel's Tower 


The Snugly Duckling


The Home of Mother Gothel


The Home of the Stabbington Brothers (the bad guys)


----------



## Photographiend

Now for the odds and ends...

*"Princes"*

The Bachelor Pad (5 princes in one home, had to start consolidating somewhere)

This was my first big Sim home design. When I first started designing it the file was so large it kept crashing my computer every time I tried to work on it. So I loaded it as it was to the Sim exchange online and was happy to see it had been Downloaded over 400 times. Once I was able to upgrade my computer I eventually finished the project and incorporated it into My Fairytale Land. 


*"The Little Mermaid"*

The Home of Princess Ariel


*"Sleeping Beauty"*

The Castle of Briar Rose


*"Cinderella"*

The Home of Cinderella and her Evil Step Mother and Sisters


*"Peter Pan"*

The Fort for the Lost Boys (and Captain Hook, in my story he was Mutinied and the Lost Boys took him in... only because you can't have a household without an adult)


Finally... 

*"The Haunted Mansion"*

This structure started out as an experiment, I wanted something big and complicated but also a little on the Dark side. I was thinking along the lines of "The Winchester Mystery House". 

At first I was calling this one "Castle Doom". 

I eventually moved a Sim in to start playing, but the design was so complicated it triggered a glitch in the game and all the Sims that visited the location would die. Now that it has a bunch of ghosts wandering around inside, it has been fittingly renamed "The Haunted Mansion".


----------

